# Never offered a tracker



## HappyBudda (12 Sep 2011)

Hi all,
I got my mortgage through a broker back in 2003, i have never been offered a tracker and cannot seem to find the original mortgage agreement.
i have all the letters from when i came out of fixed rate, etc offering me either a fixed or variable.  What options do i have as mortgage repayments are becoming a struggle as up to 6.15% now.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mpsox (12 Sep 2011)

Banks had no obligation to offer a tracker when you first took out a mortgage. If you are coming off a fixed rate they are only required to offer you a tracker if you had been on a tracker in the first place. Hence, based on what you've said here, I would surmise you have no entitlement to a tracker


----------



## HappyBudda (12 Sep 2011)

What criteria do they use at the begining whether they offer you one or now or was it poor workmanship  by my broker at the time


----------



## NorfBank (12 Sep 2011)

HappyBudda said:


> What criteria do they use at the begining whether they offer you one or now or was it poor workmanship  by my broker at the time



Trackers might not have been available at AIB in 2003. They were available until 2008 so there was ample opportunity to switch to a tracker.


----------

